# Eventually.....



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We have ordered our new Mini Cooper [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 
Nearly went with the Fiat 500 nearly kept the Aygo for another year but something was always dragging me back to the Mini. Being patriotic there were only only two choice as to the colour scheme Black and White or White and Black and we went with the latter.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

The right choice. I think the novelty of the fiat would die quite quickly but not the mini. Depreciation should be better on the mini too. Congrats, Not sure about the colour choice :wink:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Congrats, Andy. 

What spec did you go for?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

The Silver Surfer said:


> Congrats, Andy.
> 
> What spec did you go for?


Chilli pack,visability pack,mirror pack,hifi upgrade and bluetooth.Not to mention 16" Bridge spoke wheels and darkened glass.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Did you spec it with optional "Keegan pack" with 3 reverse gears


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Nice one, how long do you have to wait to get it then?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Wondermikie said:


> Nice one, how long do you have to wait to get it then?


Four to six weeks but the salesman thought that we should have it by the start of April.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Ah that's not too bad a wait then. What was the final damage to your wallet?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Wondermikie said:


> Ah that's not too bad a wait then. What was the final damage to your wallet?


About one used V6 Mk1 with lots of mods from Yorkshire :?.We tried the cheap route with the Aygo and it didn't work so this time we bought the car we wanted.


----------



## 118 (Jan 16, 2007)

fantastic news  8)


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Wondermikie said:
> 
> 
> > Ah that's not too bad a wait then. What was the final damage to your wallet?
> ...


Eeeek - well at least you'll see a fair bit of that back at the other end when you come to sell it, and you're right - no point buying a compromise car, they only end up getting sold after a short time.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

You made the right choice :wink:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Good choice! [mumble]even if you did copy me on the colour scheme! [/mumble]

8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> Good choice! [mumble]even if you did copy me on the colour scheme! [/mumble]
> 
> 8)


Well it was one or the other and I've had a few black cars but never white.I think Andy (Yellow) will be amazed that its not blue :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Nice one.

We're still hankering after one (old shape though).

If only someone would buy our bloody A4. :?

And I hope your mini's got three black stripes and not just two. Oh, and don't they have to be 2" wide?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Seeing the F500 get the measure of the Mini on 5th Gear, I was quite surprised.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

garyc said:


> Seeing the F500 get the measure of the Mini on 5th Gear, I was quite surprised.


The Fiat dealer didn't impress mind you he looked about 16.Looking at various forums just put me off Fiats.Popped into the dealers today to change the wheels 17"s here we come


----------



## lofty (Apr 3, 2007)

Enjoy your new car,should look great in white and black


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> Seeing the F500 get the measure of the Mini on 5th Gear, I was quite surprised.


To be honest it was a bit of a pointless test, the cars are as far from track based as you can get, so they were out of their natural environment. I'd like to see how they would get on in an 'urban' test.





lofty said:


> Enjoy your new car,should look great in white and black


It will! But then i'm BIAS


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Seeing the F500 get the measure of the Mini on 5th Gear, I was quite surprised.
> ...


It's never pointless to me seeing two similarly priced cars (albeit bird's cars :wink: ) slugging it out around the track. One hears so much about the Mini's accomplished chassis (in all specs) that to hear the Fiat edge ahead, was an achievement in itself.

Agree about Fiat dealers, tarred with same brush as Alfa dealers, even though both of their products have improved beyond recognition.

I think the 180hp Abarth SS 500 will be highly desirable.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Dealer just called , we can pick it up on Monday


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Have you order the new seats for it yet ?










Do have soft spot for the mini, enjoy it.

Ian


----------

